# Cushings Disease



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The last year and a half of my Great Pyrenees' life at about 12 years of age, the vet suspected Cushing's but it was decided to just treat the symptoms rather than going through the diagnosis and treatment, unless it really affected him.

The symptom that we had a hard time treating was a skin infection that took would clear up and come back once the meds were finished for about 6 months, and the his fur never fully grew in - his whole back was shaved before he went to the bridge at 13 from old age.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you.

Our vet mentioned a drug that does well at controlling the disease/symptoms and should give her ~3 years of quality time. They have to determine where the tumor is first. I really hope for both Scully and Mom's sake she has several good years to enjoy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for Scully's diagnosis. I have only met one Golden with Cushing's. He belonged to a Vet tech who also bred Goldens. He was 8 when I met him and had already been diagnosed and on medication for a year. He looked perfectly healthy and behaved as though nothing was wrong with him. The Vet tech left the practice a few years later, so I lost track of the dog, but he was still thriving at 10 years of age...when last I saw him.

I hope Scully does well on the meds and has many more good years ahead.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Our vet mentioned a drug that does well at controlling the disease/symptoms and should give her ~3 years of quality time. They have to determine where the tumor is first. I really hope for both Scully and Mom's sake she has several good years to enjoy.


My understanding is that only one type of Cushing's is caused by a tumor (pituitary), and the other isn't.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have never had to deal with Cushings in a dog but my horse lived with this disease for 10 years before I had to let him go to the Rainbow Bridge. It was very difficult and took a lot of diet and medication balancing but all the effort was worth it as he was my best friend for 29 years. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually Cushing's is either caused by a tumor in the pituitary OR the adrenal gland(s). The adrenal "type" is generally refractory to oral medication and is in fact treated by the removal of the affected gland. It is also generally malignant. Pituitary dependent is usually not malignant. We have been using a newer drug(Vetoryl/trilostane) which causes less side effects and dogs tolerate it well. And it seems to work really well. Certain breeds have a predisposition to developing Cushing's Disease like boxers, poodles, dachshunds, but I don't think that anyone would consider it inherited. Goldens in my experience are low on my list for developing Cushing's disease. I have also seen them live longer than 3 years.....


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> My understanding is that only one type of Cushing's is caused by a tumor (pituitary), and the other isn't.


According the the research I have done, Cushings has 3 causes, tumor on pituitary (85%), tumor on adrenal (15%) or from medications. She hasn't been on meds sot that was easy to rule out. The adrenal tumor is usually malignant but is easier to remove, the pituitary is hard to remove that surgery is not usually suggested but responds to this new drug (new to the US but used for years in Europe with good success). Scully is showing no signs of illness, just increased drinking and urinating soI hope we've caught it in an early stage. Our vet has been very positive, will no more next week.

Thank you.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Actually Cushing's is either caused by a tumor in the pituitary OR the adrenal gland(s). The adrenal "type" is generally refractory to oral medication and is in fact treated by the removal of the affected gland. It is also generally malignant. Pituitary dependent is usually not malignant. We have been using a newer drug(Vetoryl/trilostane) which causes less side effects and dogs tolerate it well. And it seems to work really well. Certain breeds have a predisposition to developing Cushing's Disease like boxers, poodles, dachshunds, but I don't think that anyone would consider it inherited. Goldens in my experience are low on my list for developing Cushing's disease. I have also seen them live longer than 3 years.....


This is wonderful news and I can't wait to tell Mom, she has been saying a prayer over her (to St. Francis every morning and night). Our Missy Scully is a real sweetheart and I pray she will be with us for many more years.

I am so happy that it isn't inherited, there is enough health issues to worry about in Golden's without adding another one. Thank you so much for this information.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you Paula and Gold4me, I passed on your well wishes to Mom and Scully!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Scully and your Mom!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can get iatrogenic Cushing's when dogs are given exogenous steroids.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

*Update on Scully - she is doing well*

Sorry I haven't been able to update on Scully - computer decided to give me trouble.

Scully has the pituitary form of Cushings and we caught it very early. She has been on vetoryl and is doing quite well. The constant thirst disappeared almost immediately. She had a follow up blood test and they are lowering her dosage, may lower it again after the next blood test. We are thrilled that she is responding so well.

Thank you all for you prayers and well wishes, Mom is doing well too. And all three dogs get a special blessing morning and night from St. Francis.  Mom swears it's her blessing that did the trick and I'm not arguing, maybe Kirby's murmur will go away too!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Very glad it was good news.


----------

